# hopefully no one does this...



## ranchjn (Nov 18, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bhiTgp9ndDE

??

:bang: :bang:


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 18, 2006)

Ha!And that guy has PPE.Imagine that.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Nov 18, 2006)

Looked like a relatively young guy, obviously not very experienced. Saw there was still quite a bit of holding wood on the stump too.

I was wondering just how much closer that camera guy was going to get.


----------



## JayD (Nov 18, 2006)

The way I see it,This young bloke should have told how lucky he or anyone else was not injured..! a pat on the back which he basically got from the older dude will turn into false confidence that could lead to his death or someone else!!..I know you have to learn somewhere..he should have been corrected...but I suppose both of them don't know..an accident waiting to happen!!a pity..anyway not in my work area!!:jawdrop:


----------



## windthrown (Nov 18, 2006)

*Missed it by that much...*

At least he did not fell the tree on his Stihl saw! That was what I was expecting it to do... roll out of the hinge and fall right on his saw.


----------



## Ianab (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey.. it's almost Xmas.. wont somebody PLEASE get that guy a longer rope


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 19, 2006)

Face cut more than 1/3 depth of the tree, sloping backcut, uneven hinge, steel wedge, short rope...... Oh boy, this guy needs some serious help!!! If he got hurt he would have been considered a PRO and been another stitistic to jack up our insurance!


----------



## leweee (Nov 21, 2006)

Some people think PPE is just for keeping your hair in place. Once it's on your head your safe. "Enough knowledge to be dangerous" comes to mind.


----------



## blis (Nov 21, 2006)

what an pro...


----------



## TreemanFJR (Nov 22, 2006)

Ryan Willock said:


> Face cut more than 1/3 depth of the tree, sloping backcut, uneven hinge, steel wedge, short rope...... Oh boy, this guy needs some serious help!!! If he got hurt he would have been considered a PRO and been another stitistic to jack up our insurance!



A steel wedge is better than no wedge. A longer rope would be nice though.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 24, 2006)

TreemanFJR said:


> A steel wedge is better than no wedge. A longer rope would be nice though.



Look at the other vid's, the rope is not up to spec.

More wedges would have hlped him too. 

Looks like Jr. is helping clear land on the family back 40.


----------



## STIHLSamantha (Nov 24, 2006)

haha, he's lucky he didn't ruin his the chain on his saw by hitting that steel wedge with the way he was cutting....:help:


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Nov 25, 2006)

Ryan Willock said:


> Face cut more than 1/3 depth of the tree, sloping backcut, uneven hinge, steel wedge, short rope...... Oh boy, this guy needs some serious help!!! If he got hurt he would have been considered a PRO and been another stitistic to jack up our insurance!




I second that!!! He also should have had another guy on the rope ( which was way too short) so that he didnt have to runthrough the danger zone...not very smart.... 3 plastic wedges would have been ideal for that but that great notch will work just fine...LOL looks to me like a family plot of land and they were clearing for a home. also what a great spot to put that darn saw! 
this could have ended up alot worse than it did.


----------



## njforestfire (Nov 26, 2006)

1CallLandscape said:


> this could have ended up alot worse than it did.




DITTO!


----------



## woodbug (Dec 5, 2006)

I watched a few more of the videos and the only PPE he uses is a helmet, but not the screen or ear muffs. Video 8 he is drop starting with out any chaps. I would have bought the chaps before the helment. This guy is going to end up hurting himself or one of his buddies. 
Hopefullly he has a good gardian angel:angel:


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 5, 2006)

woodbug said:


> I watched a few more of the videos and the only PPE he uses is a helmet, but not the screen or ear muffs. Video 8 he is drop starting with out any chaps. I would have bought the chaps before the helment. This guy is going to end up hurting himself or one of his buddies.
> Hopefullly he has a good gardian angel:angel:



How about this one?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-xbnE4zzwbI&mode=related&search=


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 5, 2006)

This has to be a joke or something. He can't actually be that retarded. 
No, let me rephrase that. I know some retarded people that would be offended by comparing them to this idiot. I think he thinks he actually knows what he's doing, too. By the time he's old enough to drink he might have cut a couple more trees down.


----------



## deezulsmoke (Dec 6, 2006)

That kid is a f***** moron. Somebody is going to read in the paper one of these days "Local boy pulls tree down on himself" LOL


----------



## tree jumper (Dec 6, 2006)

What a Brilliant video of what not to do when felling!


----------



## woodbug (Dec 6, 2006)

Just to clear my mind after watching this awful display I joined Youtube just to send him a message to stop until he knows what he is doing. The worst part is that people think this is a good thing. There is actually a message praising the guy... "if someone wants to use a chainsaw you made the best series of vids i"ve ever seen on how to sharpen and use them correctly>>>>thx":bang: :bang: :bang: 
I guess this just is another expample of Darwinism working in our favor.


----------



## JimL (Dec 7, 2006)

a flat back cut would have let the wedge do all the work, no rope needed. 
wedges don't work worth a sheit with it sloped, just wants to shove it forward off the stump


----------



## Ianab (Dec 7, 2006)

> cafesiena (5 hours ago)
> Note from the filmmaker.
> Please be advised, this is not a tutorial on how to cut down a tree.
> If you plan to cut one down, seek professional assistance.
> ...



At least he got that right  

It could have it's place in a tree felling tutorial.. 'what not to do'.

Ian


----------



## timberrat (Dec 7, 2006)

*what the hey*

:jawdrop: this dufus needs somebody to send him Douglas Dents book Professional Timber Falling. this guy must not think before he acts . if this dude keeps this up [email protected]@ somebody will have too zip him up in a black body bag.  
opcorn:


----------



## Streyken (Dec 8, 2006)

Timberrat, this is exactly what I posted on utube, that eventually he was going to get himself or someone else killed, the filmmaker deleted both my posts and a bunch of others he didn't like.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 8, 2006)

*scare the chaps off of you.*

Now you want to really scare yourself.
This was posted on YouTube as a comment to that video:

_"namidameponchi (18 hours ago) 
Hi I`m a logger.I too have had hard time thousand times like you had.and still even now I`m learning the logging from my work everyday.sometimes the logging needs a delicate sense and imagination .it`s almost an art! (I`m not an artist yet,but I respect logger who log like an art. )I think renewal woods is good for enviroment. because they say that grown up old woods almost would not absorb carbon any longer. ofcourse you need glow new woods instead.
anyway you `ve dane it! congratulations! "_


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 8, 2006)

*check out this youtube*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RphjAAdnVEE&mode=related&search=

It is somewhat longer, over nine minutes.
You only have to go about half way in to see where they used a jack. Note how the sawyer took out too much of the back support area and they tried to convert it to a face cut.


----------



## timberrat (Dec 8, 2006)

*stupudity at its finest*

no face lack of holding wood no wedges bystanders with no ppe
waste of merch wood 
opcorn:


----------



## Chainsaw_Sally (Dec 21, 2006)

*ah... derrrr...*

 
And dad just stands there videotaping...

I'm actually kinda glad he posted this. It gives me a "what NOT to do" teaching tool for my son. opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## tree jumper (Dec 22, 2006)

I am amazed at the lack of skills shown in this video

I cant go into the errors/mistakes as there are too many to mention!!

Apalling is all I can say!!


----------



## woodbug (Dec 23, 2006)

Tried to access this delightful series of videos today to show a coworker and I got the message that they were "removed by the user" that posted them. I guess he got enough e-mails telling him how stupid his friend is. No comment on why he did for sure though. I hope he didn't have to remove them out of respect for the dead, that would be sad.


----------

